#ubuntu-us-la 2011-03-01
<Robdgreat> BOOMER
<boomer> allo
<Robdgreat> sup
<boomer> just working on another assignment
<Robdgreat> fun
<Robdgreat> composing 8-bit music here
<boomer> looked through those asm slides?
<Robdgreat> haven't gotten to, yet
<Robdgreat> I'm using GoatTracker right now
<boomer> im learning c now
<Robdgreat> sweet
<Robdgreat> <3 c
<Robdgreat> I'm not really any good at it, but I like it
<boomer> im working on an assignment for a simple http server in java
